# Selli Got Her MXP!



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

At four days passed her 10th B-day, Selli got her 10th Q in Standard to get her MXP! There was a very difficult opening sequence that I had planned a couple of front crosses, but I was in the wrong place so I had to run around the outside of all the jumps, but we were clean and made time!

We need 3 more Jumper Qs for her MXJP then we will retire to CPE!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Congratulations and belated happy birthday to Selli.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wayntomgo Selli! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job by team Selli. At ten years old, it is sweetness to be out doing things together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Selli!

Happy belated birthday to her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow!!! that is terrific  Congratulations on the payoff for all your hard work - please post photos


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAY!!! Congrats on the new title and enjoy every minute you get to run with her  Happy birthday!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is great news.. enjoy the rest of the runs for sure...


----------

